# e30m3ICT's lawn journal



## e30m3ICT (Jun 13, 2019)

This is the best stand of grass I've had going into the summer months in the past 4 years(I did a partial reno every year prior and last year ended with grubs taking 1/3 of the lawn). Last fall we killed off over half the remaining turf, areated, did some compost and over seeded with Gard'n Wise TTTF mix for our region. Hoping to keep it this way if we keep getting substantial amounts of rain periodically. A few things I've noticed that are setting me back:

1. I think I still have too much shade in the very center of the yard. I've raised the canopies as much as I can without getting too radical- I'm no professional, just using common sense. Planning on removing a pear tree this fall, tired of the mess and critters that eat the pears.

2. I was using my 52" Hustler in the front, but think it is too heavy for the lawn, especially the weaker shaded spots. Things are looking better now that I've switched back to the push mower.

3. Too much fert? 90% of the yard is awesome, TTTF mix, the shaded areas are a thinner, whispier blade(maybe a fine fescue for shade in the mix? And in some of the thinner spots I'm getting bright green growth. I don't think its nutsedge, as it doesn't stand straight up, but rather flops over and I have to mow two passes in the opposite direction to cut it. I did a spring pre-emergent with some nitrogen(1.0lb N/1k) first week of April. My last app was 0.75lbs N/1k with milo and some Ironite the week before father's day. Haven't added anything since.

I'll do a soil test soon to see where I'm at and start correction this fall. I'll also use the journal to track my progress, even though I'm a few years late!


----------



## e30m3ICT (Jun 13, 2019)

After "self diagnosis" I've determined my discoloration is a soil compaction issue. While I was cleaning out the garage I found a bottle of Simple Lawn Solutions soil aeration treatment. So,, I sprayed it out the recommended 1oz/1ksqft. Not sure how fast(if any) results will show, but this will let me know!


----------



## e30m3ICT (Jun 13, 2019)

So i never took before photos, the only one I could think to grab was from Google street view. Pretty accurate photo of condition when I moved in.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

That is quite a change. I think your lawn looks very good.
I cannot comment on the discolored grass. Given the pattern that it is taking in your lawn, I suspect some kind of grassy weed, but that is only a weak suspicion. Sometimes, deficiencies in nitrogen, potassium, or iron can lead to yellowing, but I wouldn't know where to begin to make that call. I'll be hoping that your attempt to alleviate compaction helps.


----------



## e30m3ICT (Jun 13, 2019)

As suspected the fungus is coming on strong. Last applied fungicide around Father's Day. Today mowing I Noticed dollar spot in a few areas and some weeds throughout the yard. Going to spray for fungus and spot spray weeds likely on Friday.


----------



## e30m3ICT (Jun 13, 2019)

Forgot to mention I get some bermuda popping up by the road. Will need to address that as well!


----------



## e30m3ICT (Jun 13, 2019)

Mid July update:

Been busy at work and haven't had much time after work to play in the yard. Also has been hot and humid, no rain.

Loosing ground on dollar spot(self diagnosed, if anybody sees this chime in if you think its different). Treated Saturday, 7/13 morning with F Stop II fungicide(propiconazole).

Bermuda is more pronounced. Haven't been able to spray yet- been too busy. Will spray Monday evening with Ornamec. Had great results last year around some vines that have bermuda close by.


----------

